# catching a wild injured pigeon



## Carol Hinsch (Jun 5, 2009)

I am trying to capture a wild pigeon in the park who has fishing line wrapping his left foot into a ball. He is quiet and puffed so I know he is in pain. Unfortunately, he can still fly and, because he is hurt, is extremely hesitant to be lured by food any closer than 3 feet. He is still too fast to just throw a cloth over him. His foot is still pink so if I can get him in time I can save his foot. Will a wild pigeon enter a cage that is 2' x 3' and approx. 3' tall if there is a lot of bread placed inside? Any suggestions you have would be greatly appreciated. Carol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you try feeding wild bird seed rather than bread? Maybe chopped peanuts ..unsalted.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

And yes, the size cage you describe can work..prop it up with a stick, tie a string to the stick and wait from some distance for the bird to enter the cage. I did this but it took a few days before the bird trusted the cage well enough to go in...but it did work better than I expected it to. Also some people have better luck grabbing birds in the dark with a flashlight....or you do that with a long handled net like a fisherman might use. Good luck.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I dunno...I think a net would work better...either with a handle or weighted down around the edges....it's a tough one, always, to bring in a sick pigeon which can still fly...keep us posted and or hopes are with you...and him/her...


----------

